# Astonish Wheel Cleaner Review



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey all!

A while ago, I was out shopping with my family, trudging the 'Original Factory Shop', and as I do when I go into most shops, I headed for the car care isle.

I spied the Astonish Wheel Cleaner and 'hmm-ed and haa-ed' about buying it because I thought there wasn't much point spending a pound on something that could be useless, when I could put that pound towards some other 'higher quality' wheel cleaner.

Anyway, long story short, I didn't buy it (Why!! I hear you gasp!). As soon as we had left the shop and went down the road in the car I knew I should have bought it. It was only a pound after all.

No matter where I go shopping, I always have to come home with something, I hate coming home empty handed, so when we went back to get another thing, I ran in and rescued the Astonish Wheel Cleaner from the shelf! Misson accomplished!!

So this brings us to now-The Review.

*THE PRODUCT *

As I mentioned above- It's Astonish Wheel Cleaner, seen below with its cronies.








[/URL]

So the test subject was an 05 Vauxhall Tigra, which was....dirty....to say the least.








[/URL]

_*A few befores of the wheels:*_








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

_*During*_








[/URL]

I will say that it probably is a good idea to agitate the cleaner after leaving for 30 seconds/1 minute, as it won't chase the dirt on its own.
As for the type of liquid it is, it's slightly clingy but not like a gel. It does produce a decent amount of foam, as seen in the photo.








[/URL]

*And now the afters!*








[/URL]

50/50 shows that Astonish is actually pretty good!








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

_*The Verdict*_

Well look at the shine! You could eat your dinner off the rims they're that clean! (I don't advise it though for, obvious reasons)

This* is* an amazing wheel cleaner in my eyes. It does the job and seems to 'brighten' the shine of the alloy. Today I tried 'Sinomiz' brake repellent wheel cleaner that I got from Halfords when they were clearing out their 'Wonder wheels' stock, and I tell you, the Astonish done twice the job!

I have since run out, I'd say one bottle will last 3/4 cars. I will definitely buy this again. It's a product that does what you ask of it at a cheap price. What else do you want?

Thanks for reading guys (if you got this far). I hope you enjoyed reading, and it's gave you an insight into the ability of this product.

All the best!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Were the wheels sealed with anything before? Cant moan for a quid! looks pretty decent. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Were the wheels sealed with anything before? Cant moan for a quid! looks pretty decent. Thanks for the review.


hi there, thanks for the reply 

The wheels had absolutely no form of sealant on them at all. It's my mum's car, and when we bought it, it needed a good clean, so I took it that there was nothing on it at all then.

As you say, can't moan for a quid!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I have used Astonish wheel cleaner on previous cars and as you say it does a decent job especially for £1. Where it struggles against ones such as smart wheels is when the brake dust/dirt is really baked in, I often found it would leave brake dust in the groves on my alloys even with a bit of agitation.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> I have used Astonish wheel cleaner on previous cars and as you say it does a decent job especially for £1. Where it struggles against ones such as smart wheels is when the brake dust/dirt is really baked in, I often found it would leave brake dust in the groves on my alloys even with a bit of agitation.


I can imagine that there are stronger cleaners than this eg AS smart wheels or Iron X, but they're a good bit dearer.
I suppose Astonish is good for cleaning relatively well maintained wheels.

I should also mention for the purpose of the review, is that the smell is kind of weird, almost like a watered down vinegar smell, although it's not really that noticeable. 
Also, one other bad thing is that sometimes the trigger starts to make your finger sore, after prolonged use. After from that, Astonish is a pretty good wheel cleaner!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have used this and the tar remover and for a bin lid they are decent enough


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Actually smart wheels works out cheaper as you can dilute it 4 to 1 or more and it only cost me £15 for 5 ltrs.

That said I am not knocking Astonish, they make cheap products that do quite a good job and I used them for years before I caught the bug! Their dash cleaner is awful though but I really like their wash and wax shampoo.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Actually smart wheels works out cheaper as you can dilute it 4 to 1 or more and it only cost me £15 for 5 ltrs.
> 
> That said I am not knocking Astonish, they make cheap products that do quite a good job and I used them for years before I caught the bug! Their dash cleaner is awful though but I really like their wash and wax shampoo.


Suppose so. It's just hassle sometimes to get hold of reps, when you can buy this in shops, but in terms of cost efficiency, your totally right


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Very true about it being a pain to meet with your rep!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to use this before I got myself some Valetpro bilberry. I might even go back because the bilberry is hardly any better at 1:5 dilution


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have some in my garage and to be honest I didn't find it too good, the wheels I used it on though were really manky so no surprise really.
Saying that I have other Astonish products such as upholstery cleaner and that works well.
As you say for a quid its always worth a go.

Thanks for the time and trouble :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Vossman said:


> I have some in my garage and to be honest I didn't find it too good, the wheels I used it on though were really manky so no surprise really.
> Saying that I have other Astonish products such as upholstery cleaner and that works well.
> As you say for a quid its always worth a go.
> 
> Thanks for the time and trouble :thumb:


You're very welcome, and it's no trouble lol

As you say, it's not going to shift caked on brake dust but it's not bad. Never tried any other of their products though.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

They do a very good glass cleaner, I also have there spray n shine and upholstery cleaner to try, found there trim and tyre restorer pretty poor though.


----------



## PhillipW (Apr 2, 2015)

I've just tried the Astonish wheel cleaner, well the wheels are now clean! With lots still left in the spray. But was it any better at washing the wheels than car shampoo? Not sure?! I think the brush and hosepipe did 95% of the work ;-)


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice pictures, but even if I clean any parts of my car sometimes with way too expensive, sometimes with cheap detailers that even if I'd use a soapy-water they would looke like the same.

So on a dirty, but well agitated wheels I can't make a difference if just wash them with a turtle wax shampoed hot water or a decent wheel cleaner, at the end they will look like the same clean.


----------

